# best bike parks in UK ?



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Hi!
I'm moving to UK for one year, and i'm searching info about bike parks.
I see there are plenty of them 
The Best Mountain Bike Trails - iBikeRide

but which ones (and where) are best for FR/DH riding (with shuttling) ?
I see a lot of mountains in the upper Wales, but are they accessible ?

Regards,
Lucas


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Where are you moving to?


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

i don't know now  i want to gather some info about bikeparks and then, try to move somewhere near (Bristol? Birmingham? Manchester/Liverpool? Sheffield?)


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

i found Forest of Dean Downhill - Forest of Dean Mountain Biking
DH tracks, uplifiting possible (Home - FlyUp Downhill)
any others ?


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Wales has a large number of trail - Bikepark Wales is one to look at. Also Afan, And Cwmcarn. There's others, but this are all within a 1hr (approx) drive of Bristol. Or live in Cardiff - they're very friendly


----------



## jekylljim (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd say Wales has the most to offer.

I live not far from Manchester.

Round that way you have Llandegla - North Wales
Gisburn - Lancs
Farmer Johns - Manchester way
Cannock - Birmingham way

There are many many more places but & also some amazing rides in the Peak District.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Go to singletrackworld.com and pose the question there. British mountain biking website.
South Wales may well be your best bet for density of riding. Have a look at the 7 Stanes area of Southern Scotland as well. Lots of riding there.
The UK is so small that you can travel around fairly easily and people do go away for weekends etc.


----------



## madcow87 (Jun 7, 2015)

Any decision on where your moving (moved?) to? Manchester is a good location you can get to a wide variety of trails from there within an hour or twos drive. Then you can plan a weekend for journeys a bit further away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

I moved to Bristol 2 months ago, bought Enduro Evo 6 weeks ago, visited FoD 2x, Black Mountains 1x, BikeParkWales 1x, Triscombe 1x.
and i like local trails (20-30 minutes from city center): Leigh Woods, Belmont (Belmont Raiders Association)


----------



## madcow87 (Jun 7, 2015)

Awesome stuff mate. I need to plan a trip down south for some of those trails. I'm a bit too far north for a quick visit haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

